# contemporary classical music



## Guest (Mar 14, 2020)

Do you enjoy listening to contemporary classical music?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes I do


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes, of course. The most recent discovery for me is Lera Auerbach. I saw her composition "Arctica" with the Oslo Philharmonic two weeks ago, and it absolutely blew me away. It was fun, dark and full of energy. It also used drums made out of ice, which was really fun to watch, although they didn't project very well (I guess they were mostly used as a gimmick). The performance also made use of large TV screens with some beautiful imagery. I wonder why there are so few pieces that incorporates visual aides. This is only the second one I've seen that've used it (the first one being Scriabin's Poem of Fire).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I do as well. There are quite a few TC members who enjoy contemporary classical music, and there are several ongoing threads devoted to such music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, definitely. I'm running a game that's been ongoing for a few months already about compositions from 2000 onward.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of it, I love very much. Some of it, I avoid. The question's kind of like asking "Do you enjoy eating the food that is served in restaurants?"


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes. I like Nereffid's analogy, ahaha, it's quite similar to how I would think of contemporary music.

I tend to be on the lookout for recordings from specific music labels which I know from experience have very good quality contemporary music that I enjoy. NEOS, KAIROS, Mode, Col Legno and Aeon are my five favourites.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, and I am prepared to defend it! I'm no fence-sitter.


----------

